# Short-term Food Not Bombs Activist Residency in Washington, DC.



## MetalBryan (Jan 22, 2020)

From the Washington DC Food Not Bombs facebook page:

Short-term Activist Residency Available in Washington, DC.

Sponsored by DC Food Not Bombs in February. Stay in close proximity to innumerable events suited to your individual, progressive political agenda. Ample space to work on creative projects. Message us with dates that work for you in February and a list of what you'd like to accomplish. Based on the length of your stay, there may be a nominal utilities fee. Based on the volume of responses, we may not be able to reply to everyone.

If you want to reply to me here on StP, I'll forward it on.


----------



## Minnie (Jan 23, 2020)

wicked initiative!! i’ve been involved in fnb in several cities in aus over the past few years and would love for one of the groups to be big enough to do something like this. you’re crew must be strong af, well done! if i ever get my arse on a plane i’ll keep DC in mind.


----------

